# Electronic ign conversion on a Wisc engine



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I have a Bobcat 610 with the Wisconsin VH4D engine in it. Does anyone know of a electronic ignition kit to get rid of the points?
Thanks


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

pertronix makes a points replacement ignitor for the Wisconsin VH4D

http://www.pertronix.com/catalogs/pdf/ptx/2007/ptx_2007.pdf

on page 31, under Wisconsin industrial engines, ignitor part # 1541
any good speed shop should be able to get it for you. cost should be around $70. 
a little pricey, but well worth it. 
i have done hundreds of pertronix conversions on cars, boats, trucks, industrial , construction, and agricultural equipment over the past 30 years, and never had one go bad.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks TJ. I just put that kit on mine and it was easy and works great.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

good to hear. the hardest part of the conversion is hanging on to the points afterwards to make sure everything is gonna work properly. 

in over 30 years, i have only had 1 ignitor go bad out of the hundreds i have installed. and that one only ran for less than 5 minutes before it died.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I kept the box beside me. When a part came off it went into the box.....now to keep the box in a safe place and remember where its at.....lol


----------



## bplittlejohn (Oct 12, 2009)

Hello,
I am having a problem with my companies wisconsin VH4D and the electronic conversion. It was working for a few years. The operator of the equipment went out to fire up the engine last week and it would not fire. I checked the distributor and sure enough the ignitor was burnt out.
We ordered a new one and installed it, I cranked the engine and only got spark on one plug. I checked the timing and made sure that it was on TDC with the rotor facing the # 1 plug. I still only get it to fire on one plug. I tried moving the distributor a little clockwise and counter colckwise to see if the timing was just out a bit but it will not fire.

What else am I missing here?

It is a 12V neg ground system. I am thinking the number one cyclinder is front left as you face the flywheel, the starter is on the right and the distributor is on the left. If I am wrong please correct me.

I have never had an engine kick my butt as bad as this one when it seems so simple.


----------

